# Louisiana anyone?



## GFruge (Nov 1, 2009)

Looking for others in Louisiana.  South Louisiana that is.


----------



## MMS23 (Sep 10, 2013)

I live in Scott!


GFruge said:


> Looking for others in Louisiana. South Louisiana that is.


----------



## ronald_michael (Oct 22, 2021)

MMS23 said:


> I live in Scott!


I live near cecilia in breaux bridge.


----------



## ronald_michael (Oct 26, 2021)

MMS23 said:


> I live in Scott!


Know any photographers in the area that would like to do coffee on probably a weekend early morning ?
My only preference is someplace that doesn't do breakfast blend...my favorite is Community Special Roast.


----------



## Space Face (Oct 26, 2021)

Maybe in 2009, or 2013 when the last posted.🙄😮


----------

